# support for nursing to sleep



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi all,

it seems in my circle of friends/accquaintances etc, it is such a "badge of honour" as a parent for your child to "put themselves to sleep", as well as sleep thru the night.

Now my ds (10 months) has done neither of these things, and I am ok with this. But I am feeling the pressure to "not feel ok with this" iykwim?

In particular, nursing your dc to sleep is seen as the evil habit to break asap. The suck-to-sleep association is soooooo bad (however, for some reason it is fine to use a pacifier - why then is it so bad to suckle on mommy's breast?)

In general, I really enjoy the peaceful time of nursing ds to sleep - laying down, listening to some soft music and thinking about the day etc. Can I hear about some moms who nurse to sleep and are *happy* with this arrangement? It may help me to counteract all the negatives I'm hearing lately. (I know breast may not work forever, and it may not have worked for you - but I'd just like to have some support from other moms who have positive feelings.)

Thanks in advance,

Brooke


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

i did it for over 3 years with my son. it was trying at times, and i would not be in the mood for it sometimes, and laying still each night waiting for him to drift off was hard. but i wouldnt trade it for anything.

positives:
bonding, of course
mostly predictable bedtime routine---he would usually fall asleep within 20 minutes while nursing, sometimes 5
he was motivated to stay in bed ( unlike now, at five years old, he wants to get up and play some nights and is hard to settle down---for a nursling, the boobie is the most interesting thing happening)
did i mention bonding and , attachment?

they are only little once. when they start running around, hugs and cuddles start to be more rare with some kids if they are active

the nursing years are very sweet and relativly short

savor it!

( hope that helps! i miss my little nursling!)


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

There have been times when I wished DS could go to sleep on his own, but overall, I've liked nursing him to sleep. The many nightly wakeups were more a problem than bedtime.







But of course those were quickly remedied.

He's just now starting to go to sleep more or less on his own, after nursing. It's a gradual progression, but it's going well. I'm enjoying the process.


----------



## Sofie's Mama (Feb 18, 2007)

Just curious....how were the "nightly wakeups quickly remedied"??


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

I meant by nursing. Wake up, plug in, fall asleep.


----------



## maxwill129 (May 12, 2005)

Hugs, mama. I hate when people talk like that. It makes me sad that they would miss so much special time with their babe because they *think* they are suppose to get their DC to sleep through the night and go to sleep on their own at 6 weeks, 6 months, whatever.

My DD isn't nursing anymore, but she still wakes up at night. Parenting doesn't stop just because it's night.


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

My 15 month DD nurses to sleep at naps and bedtime. Sometimes she'll fall asleep being rocked by her daddy or carried in a sling (used to sleep in slings all the time when she was little). She looks forward to bedtime--squeals with delight as she toddles across the bed and into my arms for bedtime nursies. Generally it's worked well for us and we're all happy with it.

It's harder when she's making a developmental leap because she's more wakeful then, but that would probably be true no matter how she was put to bed.


----------



## mowilli3 (Jan 7, 2007)

I nursed DD to sleep until she was about 11 months old. I stopped because I got preg and it hurt to nurse while side lying. I realized something though, DH was missing out. DH started rocking her to sleep then and he loved it! So I nursed her during the bedtime ritual and he rocked her. We both got to have special time with her and it was a big help to me during the pregnancy to be able to go to bed while he got her to sleep. Now we trade off doing the bedtime ritual with her. Some nights she wants mommy and some nights daddy. She knows that she can nurse when she gets home from daycare, so it's not a problem. It was not an easy habit to break though because she was very attached to falling asleep that way.

I think between 15 and 18 months, babies make a developmental leap where can start putting themselves to sleep. I think it's important to respect their growth and development, but not to force it. So if you are feeling like you could start letting your DC try putting himself to sleep, don't think that you have to give up nursing at bedtime. You can nurse before brushing teeth. Then you can have family story time and some rocking/singing/cuddling. That way, sleep is still pleasant and you have your nursing bonding. Another benefit is that your DC goes to bed with clean teeth.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixilixi* 
Hi all,

it seems in my circle of friends/accquaintances etc, it is such a "badge of honour" as a parent for your child to "put themselves to sleep", as well as sleep thru the night.

You my friend are the one who deserves a badge of honor for listening to your baby even when you are being bashed.

I nursed dd to sleep for a very long time and wouldn't change a thing.

The breast DID work forever in the sense that I never had to "teach" or "train" her to fall asleep without it. The child outgrew nursing to sleep herself and just peacefully went to sleep.

She still liked my company at bedtime for a while after weaning.


----------



## nudnik (Aug 9, 2006)

I like Elizabeth Pantley's modified nursing to sleep method- nursing until the baby is ALMOST asleep. This way they do fall asleep on their own in the end (which helps some babies sleep longer), but we have the sweet and wonderful nursing to sleep feeling.

I nursed DC straight to sleep for close to a year (and don't regret it!) but I think using that method is even better.

And I agree- I _am_ happy that I am my child's comfort object and not a plastic pacifier!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Babies (and toddlers) were designed to nurse to sleep. What a silly thing to fight.

-Angela


----------



## JanB (Mar 4, 2004)

I nursed both of mine to sleep until toddlerhood. While I admit that sometimes it was a little bit of a drag and I wished that someone else had the Magic Boob Sleepy Formula, it was really pretty easy compared to what I have seen some friends/family go through trying to put their babies to sleep. My niece, for example, is 14 months old, and practically since she was born, my sister and BIL have jumped through flaming hoops in order to get her to sleep. They rock, and cajole, and try giving her a bottle (my sister gave up BFing at 2 weeks for a variety of reasons, which is a whole 'nother story), and try bouncing her, etc. It's frustrating to watch and I'm sure it's frustrating for them, and I just think back to when my kids were that age and I would just lie next to them and nurse them for 15 minutes or so and they would be out cold. It is really so much easier. So while your friends are patting themselves on the back for having trained their children to sleep on their own, you are snuggling up to a sleepy baby and giving them nature's perfect food while they easily drift off to sleep. Which sounds better?


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

I nursed my son to sleep for about 2 years. I BEGGED my daughter to nurse to sleep and she never would, except on a rare occassion (she needs a sling and lots of dancing and singing). When she does nurse to sleep, I savor it. I love the look of a sleeping baby on the breast. And, really, it is much easier to have a baby that nurses to sleep, especially if they are the younger sibling and naps often happen whenever they can fit them in. It was really hard for me to have a 3.5 yo and a baby who wouldn't fall asleep nursing.


----------



## CynicalStar (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice* 
You my friend are the one who deserves a badge of honor for listening to your baby even when you are being bashed.

I nursed dd to sleep for a very long time and wouldn't change a thing.

The breast DID work forever in the sense that I never had to "teach" or "train" her to fall asleep without it. The child outgrew nursing to sleep herself and just peacefully went to sleep.

She still liked my company at bedtime for a while after weaning.

Absolutely. WTG, Mama!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I fondly remember the times my kids nursed to sleep. They're all too old for it now.

You're doing the right thing mama. Ignore those who say otherwise.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

I love nursing my kids to sleep and honestly, I don't have a clue how parents who don't nurse to sleep get their babies to sleep at all! And that's okay with me, I don't need to know.

My daughter (now 4) nursed to sleep until she was upwards of 2. At that point, she was only nursing for like a second and falling asleep in my arms . . . so it seemed just as useful to snuggle her to sleep. Shortly after, she started being able to curl up on the couch and go to sleep that way, and that's how it's been since. Works for us, and it was a great transition in that it wasn't stressful for anyone of us.

My son is 1, and he still nurses to sleep and will for quite awhile, I'm expecting. It's easy. I can enjoy whatever we're watching on tv for the evening, and he can fall asleep peacefully. I can also safely bring him anywhere, because when he gets tired, he'll nurse to sleep (he did it at a goat class that we took last Thursday and will agian this week, worked perfectly!)

So, my positives:

-- A baby who will nurse to sleep has an easier time falling asleep in strange situations -- yay for portable babies!!
-- They WILL grow out of it on their own.
-- Nursing to sleep = no stress at bedtime
-- You can do other things (computer time, tv time, reading a book) while nursing baby to sleep
-- Bonding, comfort, etc. it's nice to have a reason to sit down and relax at the end of the day.
-- Easy to get them back to sleep when they do wake up at night.

You're doing the right thing, mama.


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone for sharing.

I admit, sometimes I get frustrated, especially when ds is wakeful/anxious etc. But this would happen no matter the sleep routine. But most of the time, it's lovely, seems so natural and peaceful.

At this point, I don't care if he goes to sleep this way for a few more years - but you know how other people can "get to you" when you do something that isn't the norm. That's why I *have* to come here.

Thanks again,

Brooke


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

No arguments from me. I say do whatever works for you.







I nursed DS to sleep for over 20 months, and then started gradually getting him to sleep on his own as we were just TIRED! DD is a very different kid and usually does not WANT to be nursed to sleep. She nurses and then seems to need her own space most of the time to fall asleep. So ignore those naysayers and keep nursing to sleep as long as you and your child want to.


----------



## thorn (Dec 28, 2004)

Catie still nurses (mostly) to sleep at 27 months. She nurses until she is very quiet and calm and then I latch her off and leave and she is asleep within a minute I bet.

lately she has gone down *so* easily, but when she was little and we'd have that 45 minute squirming, nursing, not-ready-to-go-down times I would just bring her back downstairs and let her play for a while longer.

also, even though "everyone" says to have a wind-down period and a long nighttime routine involving books, songs, quiet, etc. what works for my daughter is to be going going going right up to the minute I take her upstairs. we are laughing and chasing and tickling and then she gets crashes when I get her in bed


----------



## CalBearMama (Sep 23, 2005)

I've been nursing DS to sleep for 27 months and counting, and I wouldn't have it any other way. To those who argue that you're somehow holding your child back from learning to self-soothe or fall asleep in other ways, I say hogwash. Because I have allowed him to nurse to sleep, my DS has learned that sleep is a pleasant state to enter, without fear, anger, or sadness. As a result, he falls asleep easily when he's tired, and if I'm not there to nurse him (such as for naps when he's with his nanny or the rare evening that someone else is watching him), he just says, "I go ni-nite," crawls in bed, and goes to sleep. He has napped easily for his nanny since she began watching him when he was 6 months old.

Also, his nursing to sleep routine with me is changing over time. There are still nights that he falls asleep on the breast, but many nights, he nurses for a while and then unlatches and does this little routine of rolling around, kicking his legs, and singing and talking to us (or himself, if we fall asleep before he does







) until he falls asleep. There are also nights that he can barely keep his little eyes open while we read one last book, and then he just nurses for a minute before falling fast asleep. It has been a wonderful, gradual transition to independence so far, and I can't imagine an approach that would make him feel more loved, safe, and secure than he does now - and aren't those the things that you want your child to feel when they're drifting off to sleep?


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixilixi* 
it seems in my circle of friends/accquaintances etc, it is such a "badge of honour" as a parent for your child to "put themselves to sleep", as well as sleep thru the night.



I hope I'm not about to tiptoe into Mommy Wars territory, but I'd bet the moms who feel the need to have their kids put themselves to sleep and sleep through the night work out of the home. It seems to me that when Mom is on a schedule, she is more inclined to get baby on one, too. I used to babysit for a WOHM and she was ALL about the clocks. Man, if I let him nap 5 minutes too long, I'd hear about it.

If you have the time and energy to give your child what she's asking for, I say go for it. I would imagine given the choice, 9 out of 10 babies would prefer a loving snuggle on the way to dreams than an empty room. Hence the term, Cry It Out.

My DS is three-and-a-half now and we're still nursing to sleep, both at night and for naps. I often even hold him while he naps because he'll sleep longer. It's a hard job, but I'm a giver.


----------



## lildevil77 (Oct 11, 2003)

I have nursed all mine to sleep will they were 2, 21/2, 3 and the baby is 20 months. I do not how else I would get them to sleep, at the end of the day I am far to tired to walk and bounce them to sleep. They will grow up soon enough enough it while you can. My ds is 13 and he goes to bed all on his own, it doesn't last forever.


----------



## MaxMommy (Feb 16, 2007)

My ds is 3 and I've nursed him to sleep till now, he still nurses to sleep for naps. He's never had a issue with sleep, we travel a lot and he will sleep anywhere.

I do not see a reason to "sleep train". What you are doing is helping your child to enter sleep in a peaceful and loving way, what could be better. Children are called "dependents" for a reason. Parenting does not end at bedtime. Your child is dependent on you 24 hours a day, physically and emotionally.You are giving your child a wonderful gift by responding to his needs in a loving way. I say keep it up and remember that in the larger scheme of things, this nursing time is such a little while in your childs life.

BTW, I too am surrounded by "sleep trainers" and I've gotten very tired of "does he sleep thru the night?" After a bit of thought I realized that I'm really telling the truth when I respond with a "yes" because although he might nurse 5+ times a night, he never truly wakes, just wimpers a bit and I plunk a boob in his mouth







, half the time I'm asleep when I do it (dh has seen this







) Being able to give a yes to that dreaded question has gotten a lot of people off my back without getting into huge discussions about it. (we live in a very small town and I like to keep some things private)

Also, it does end eventually. Ds is not nursing to sleep now as I'm recovering from surgery and cannot sleep with him, he sleeps with his dad. He nurses before bed and in the am and has had no trouble adjusting to this new arraingement. I think part of the reason he's handling it so well is that he has been loved to sleep all of his life


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I love it







he stopped nursing to sleep at night but still does it for naps. I usually fall asleep with him. it is such an amazing and wonderful time!


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heffernhyphen* 
I hope I'm not about to tiptoe into Mommy Wars territory, but I'd bet the moms who feel the need to have their kids put themselves to sleep and sleep through the night work out of the home

I am not offended but this is a VERY offensive statement. it also seems to imply that all WOHM's are mainstream....I know sahm's (IRL & online) that want their babies on schedules and sleeping thru the night.

I think it would have been more accurate for you to say "I bet those mothers are mainstream"

I changed my mind...I am a little tiny bit offended...


----------



## Swandira (Jun 26, 2005)

I agree. It works great! My son nursed himself to sleep until he was a little over two. After that he seemed to lose interest in nursing to sleep, shortly before I got pregnant with his little sister. He still sleeps with us, but doesn't wake up in the middle of the night. As a previous poster said, there's a point when they developmentally stop needing to nurse to sleep, and for my son that point came shortly after he was two. Until then, it was great for both of us, though.

Nealy
Tandem-nursing mama to Thales, 12/9/02, and Lydia, 2/26/06


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
I am not offended but this is a VERY offensive statement.


Yep, that's my specialty around here. It seems no matter how many layers of political correctness I try to wrap around my every opinion, it still comes out oozing offensiveness.

It's kind of ironic, actually, that my opinion is seen as being VERY offensive when I was really trying to offer a sound explanation, or at least theory, rather than a judgment. If I had to be dressed up, looking sharp and ready to face Corporate America at 8:00 in the morning, I'd probably be much less accepting of flexible bedtimes and frequent wakings. As it is, I can walk around in my jammies and greasy hair all day and take a nap if I feel the need, so I tend to be very easy-going about the whole topic of sleep.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I never tried to train my dd to sleep without nursing. Eventually, nursing doesn't "knock" them out anymore, and then you realize what a special talent it was. dd nursed before bed up till 5.5yrs (it was the last session to go). Eventually dd was just awake after nursing and we just cuddled to sleep. Dh and I go to bed at the same time as dd. (we would probably go to bed earlier if it wasn't for her, we love to sleep







) and dd would just cuddle to sleep. Once dd was a toddler, she would go out in a minute after we all laid down.


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

i've been nursing my dd's at bedtime for nearly 6 years.

there came a point with both that they didn't fall asleep nursing at night anymore, say, after 20min. then they would toss and turn, sing, cuddle, etc. until they'd fall asleep. sometimes it takes way too long, and many times i've fallen asleep first. sometimes i feel tied down (but that's true of all the things the kids need).

but lots of times i've stayed there afterwards looking at them sleeping because i can't tear myself away, and then ended up asleep even though i had intended to get up and do grownup stuff. ((so i just take that 1-2hrs out of the middle of the night, or get an extra long (if interrupted) 10 hours in bed)). and nothing feels quite like "feeling" them fall asleep, those twitches and muscular softening as they reach limpness, and the sound of their breathing changing, heaven!

sorry you don't have more support IRL. don't let them peer pressure you out of following your heart.


----------



## Anno (Feb 18, 2005)

this is so timely! I still nurse ds to sleep every night and at nap time - he is 28 mos old - and my only gripe is that when I try to have a night out to dinner with some girlfriends my husband dreads trying to get him to bed!

I do love having a sure fire way to put ds out but there are times when he is just ultra-squirmy and restless and it takes a longtime for him to fall asleep and I usually fall asleep too.

I do know that no matter how frustrating it seems at times that it won't be long until he is all grown up and won't want to cuddle with me and say, 'mama' softly in such a loving way while we snuggle.....

That being said, I know what op is talking about because I don't know anyone IRL who nurses their dc to sleep. Even the most ap parents.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMama05* 
this is a VERY offensive statement. it also seems to imply that all WOHM's are mainstream....I know sahm's (IRL & online) that want their babies on schedules and sleeping thru the night.


I understand your feelings and thoughts about this. Conversely, I can think of several moms I know who say they CIO because "I have to get up and go to work in the morning" and similar statements.

Not all WOHM's CIO, but there are individual moms who say they CIO because they WOH. There is no one size fits all. (And of course there are SAHM's who CIO too.)


----------



## Lissybug (Oct 7, 2005)

I nursed to sleep 'til ds was about 20 mos and I was 4 mos. pregnant, then it started to hurt too bad. It's only a problem if it bothers you to need to be there to nurse him to sleep. I guess I had a few nights where it bothered me, but overall- I'm with you, it's peacefull to nurse a kid to sleep. And SO convienient, when you want them to go to sleep, but they're not too sleepy. If YOU are getting bothered by it you can make a change. But why bother going through that big fuss of changing sleeping habits if it's not a problem? You and your child can adapt if you need to, but for now if your both enjoying it, that's wonderful. This time will be so brief. It's not like your teenager will be nursing to sleep.


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momtwice* 
You my friend are the one who deserves a badge of honor for listening to your baby even when you are being bashed.









:

going against the current is very challenging, just ask a salmon









I had to battle with my husband over sleep issues, not because he disagreed with my choices, but because he was feeling neglected and needed more of me than I had to give at the time. He pushed a lot for nightweaning, stopping co-sleeping etc. I really felt that I needed to soldier on, because everything in me told me I was choosing the right thing for our daughter, and that he and I would have time again after she outgrew the stages of needing to nurse at night. (Not to mention, if he hadn't been pushing me so hard, I probably would have found it easier to find more energy for him, as it was, he was irritating the heck out of me!)

Anyway, DD is now 4.5, and I still *know* that it was right to go against the modern current. She nightweaned when *she* was ready, and she weaned when *she* was ready (just shy of 3 y.o.), and she moved to her own bed when *she* was ready. All of these were the smoothest transitions in the world. And she is a very confident, outgoing child. We did not battle for these transitions and she never lost trust in me. I feel like she is so secure because she knows that if she needs me I am there. And I attribute that to nursing, nightnursing and co-sleeping based on her needs, and not on some arbitrary cookie cutter schedule made up by someone who doesn't even know my child.

You are a good mama, and you are listening to your child instead of a bunch of people who think they know what's best.


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixilixi* 
. . .it is such a "badge of honour" as a parent for your child to "put themselves to sleep", as well as sleep thru the night.


For me the badge of honor is how often I hear people say, "Is he ALWAYS that happy?"


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heffernhyphen* 
Yep, that's my specialty around here. It seems no matter how many layers of political correctness I try to wrap around my every opinion, it still comes out oozing offensiveness.

It's kind of ironic, actually, that my opinion is seen as being VERY offensive when I was really trying to offer a sound explanation, or at least theory, rather than a judgment. If I had to be dressed up, looking sharp and ready to face Corporate America at 8:00 in the morning, I'd probably be much less accepting of flexible bedtimes and frequent wakings. As it is, I can walk around in my jammies and greasy hair all day and take a nap if I feel the need, so I tend to be very easy-going about the whole topic of sleep.

me too. and I get irritated by those posters who go around "omg that was so offensive" and I can't even stop myself doing it.

i think I am just irritable.









*ETA* it is difficult going to work sleep muzzy. I have been there...it was easier for me to change my lifestyle around my ds's sleep then to try to change my ds's sleep (bedsharing, changing my availability etc) I realize that not everyone is able to do this and certainly I'm sure it was a valid theory but it just seemed to imply (to me) that all WOHM's would do this. I was not offended because I am not like that. I know that. however how long before people hear that wohm's are like this and then look at me and without knowing me start ranting at me about scheduling sleep etc based upon the assumption that because i'm a wohm that I must have my kids to sleep at a certain time or whatever.

I'm not saying it would happen but...that's the trouble with generalizations.


----------



## mumi.guyer (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi, I am new at this. It has been a long time, as I am now a grandmother. We had the family bed and homebirth, staying at home, etc. I think, now that I am caregiver to our first grandchild, it all depends on each family's tastes, lifestyle and schedule. Our son and daughter in law both work; they had hospital birth. Karalina is a bcp baby (birth control pill) baby and mercifully avoided all Mom's epilepsy medications. Though we had the family bed and on demand nursings from birth through baby led weanings, our kids are not opting to do it this way. Karalina puts herself to sleep, does not suck a pacifier or thumb and is happy to play in her crib after she wakes up. (We never even had a crib.) It is sometimes very hard for me to submit to the way they are doing it, but the bottom line is Karalina will be happy when her parents give her lots of love when they do see her, and when she sees them giving each other lots of love. I have seen it is just that simple. I do appreciate Mothering Magazine being around for all these years and am thrilled y'all are on the Internet.
Best, Muumi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixilixi* 
Hi all,

it seems in my circle of friends/accquaintances etc, it is such a "badge of honour" as a parent for your child to "put themselves to sleep", as well as sleep thru the night.

Now my ds (10 months) has done neither of these things, and I am ok with this. But I am feeling the pressure to "not feel ok with this" iykwim?

In particular, nursing your dc to sleep is seen as the evil habit to break asap. The suck-to-sleep association is soooooo bad (however, for some reason it is fine to use a pacifier - why then is it so bad to suckle on mommy's breast?)

In general, I really enjoy the peaceful time of nursing ds to sleep - laying down, listening to some soft music and thinking about the day etc. Can I hear about some moms who nurse to sleep and are *happy* with this arrangement? It may help me to counteract all the negatives I'm hearing lately. (I know breast may not work forever, and it may not have worked for you - but I'd just like to have some support from other moms who have positive feelings.)

Thanks in advance,

Brooke


----------



## VaDoula (Jan 18, 2007)

Nursing to sleep is totally worth the time and energy. I know I'll miss it when we are done and DS goes to bed without his boobie. I feel sorry for moms that don't have the advantage of nursing their children to sleep.


----------



## pixilixi (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks again for all your input mommas.

It's so nice to hear others who don't think of nursing to sleep as a "problem".

(Slightly off-topic, I know a couple who went to "sleep school" and learnt how to do controlled crying with their daughter when she was 8 months or so. The dad told me he learned from the "school" staff that one of his biggest mistakes was holding his daughter as a baby and cuddling her to sleep. I was so sad that any time cuddling your dc could be considered "a mistake".)

Kinda like when I get advice about weaning ds from the family bed - when I haven't even complained about it! It's just assumed here that we do it begrudgingly.

I feel lucky that I am in circumstances that allow me to give ds what he needs, and I know that nursing him is right. Thanks for the support and sharing your experiences.

Brooke


----------



## aimcar (Apr 17, 2003)

I feel a lot of pressure to stop nursing to sleep my 12 month old, too. And, admittedly, the thought of him putting himself to sleep is sometimes appealing - especially after a particularly trying day or another sleepless night. However, I can't help but look with wonder and awe at how PEACEFULLY my little guy drifts off to sleep every single time. What a beautiful way to fall asleep! I treasure that time because I know it won't last forever. He is always on the go now and busy, busy, busy! Nursing to sleep is such a gentle retreat for the both of us to slow down and reconnect. As trying as it is sometimes, I will miss it when it ends.

Enjoy this time with your little one, and don't let anyone make you feel guilty!


----------



## Lynn R (Oct 25, 2006)

I am also a fan of nursing my dd to sleep. It just makes so much sense. It feels right for both of us. I am also asked a lot if she sleeps through the night and I say yes, because she does. Her eyes are closed for about 12 hours each night. She nurses without opening her eyes. So I don't get into it with people. I say yes, she's a great sleeper and leave it at that.

I actually just woke up from a nap with my dd and DH. I woke up to the sounds of them both sleeping soundly on either side of me. To be surrounded by the people you love is heaven if you ask me.

During the day my dd falls asleep in lots of places: car seat, sling, swing AND nursing. She is flexible and happy and that's great for all of us.

As a new mom a few months ago I cared more about people's opinion of our choices but now I don't really care what people think because I know that we are doing what's right for our dd because she is so HAPPY!


----------



## little (Oct 27, 2006)

well i m sure glad to read all these responses i nurse my soon 2 b 3 mo old to sleep at bed time and some naps .... don t know what the future holds but for now it works out really great







:


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

My DS is 10 months old and I think he has fallen asleep "on his own" once (he was lying on our bed watching me fold laundry evidently it wasn't stimulating enough).

We nurse to sleep EVERY night. I LOVE that I am his pacifier. Really. I am good with it.









I field the "Is he sleeping through the night yet?" quetion all of the time. Usually I say "all but 15minutes...that's the amount of time he's awake TOTAL all night!

So...we are doing a geat thing, Mamas! don't let them bring you down!


----------



## phoebemommy (Mar 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Babies (and toddlers) were designed to nurse to sleep. What a silly thing to fight.

-Angela

I agree. Since it works so well, I can't see why people think it's such a big bad. My ds is only 6 mo, but we do it for every nap and to sleep. I like it. It's nice. I have no desire to get get rid of it any time soon.

ETA: Oh yeah, and I get to say yes to the "sleeping through the night question" because he starts squirming when he gets hungry in his sleep and I pop him on and nurse him. He almost never even opens his eyes for it because I wake up before he does. It's been this way since like, week two. So I act like, yeah, whatever, it's no big deal, he's always slept through the night. I know people go away thinking he does so in a crib, but that's not my problem.


----------



## mommy2two babes (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a DD 27 months and a DS 4 months. I don't know what I would do with myself if I wasn't nursing them both to sleep. My DD is normally out in 5-10 minutes of nursing.I don't want it to end! There have been a few times lately that she won't she pops off and says "all done mama" I would much rather have a quick happy bedtime than the CIO bedtimes I have seen.
Krista


----------

